# Overture for flute, guitar, accordion & cello



## pkoi (Jun 10, 2017)

Here's a piece I composed last summer for a quartet formed by my friends. The piece is an intense concert overture, which begins with a march-like texture, which forms the basis of the works thematic material. After each cadence of the piece, the music slows down and begins to build again from a single pitch, which the different instruments play.

My original intention was to write a multi-movement work, where a piece like this would act as an opener. The idea was to create a sort of instrumental suite, a bit in the manner of 17th and 18th century concerto grossos and concertos. However, I wasn't able to make that idea working very well, and decided instead to combine ideas I had for the piece to create a unified single-movement work. I hope you like it!


----------



## Bwv 1080 (Dec 31, 2018)

Cool piece!


----------



## pkoi (Jun 10, 2017)

Bwv 1080 said:


> Cool piece!


Thank you very much! 😊


----------



## BBSVK (10 mo ago)

Modern... Not my thing.


----------



## pkoi (Jun 10, 2017)

BBSVK said:


> Modern... Not my thing.


I understand! It's not the kind of music that appeals to everyone. Then again, no music is.


----------

